# Rolla 2 Wreck at Famara Lanzarote



## ColinL

I would be most grateful if someone could supply me with a photograph of the Rolla 2 which went aground at Famara, Lanzarote and became a total loss in the early 1980's.

Cheers

ColinL


----------



## Banni

Here is an article on the Famara wreck, Lanzarote:

https://lanzaroteinformation.co.uk/rolla-1-shipwreck-in-famara/


----------

